# new beekeeper in South Louisiana



## candygirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, my name is Candy and I'm a beginning beekeeper in Bush, La (north of New Orleans) I purchased 3 nucs from Larry Bermel in Mississippi and have them set up in the back field with a fence around them to keep the cows away. I have a 76 year old 'bee' mentor but I'm sure I will still have lots of questions for this group. 

My 10 year old, homeschooled son is my helper and so far, he seems to be as fascinated with the bees as I am. 

I'll look forward to learning much from all of you guys,
Candy

I also homeschool both of my children through a program called Classical Conversations, play the piano and direct a youth choir at a local church, raise heritage pigs and milk goats. We also have turkeys, chickens, cows,a horse. Our most famous goat is the one in the Capitol One commercial filmed in New Orleans!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Candy! A famous goat, I like that guy.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome aboard Candy, my children enjoy the bees as much I do also.
Jason


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

